# Arena grass irradication



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I sure would like to know too! I've tried the home remedy sprays that works great on weeds in the pasture, I have used various poison weed sprays, I have hacked out the clumps of vegetation, it always grows back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well....It depends honestly.

Do you know how deep the footing is and what's under it? If it was just sand or clay laid over the ground, you may be fighting a losing battle. If a proper base and sub base weren't laid it can allow grass or weeds to take root under the surface.

If however there is a good base and sub base, then you may need to hand pull the grass as much as possible, getting the roots up will help eliminate it's ability to come back as strongly.

Try mixing in some of the weed and grass killer granulars or powders into the footing. You may need to apply the Round up weekly until it is all gone. You can also dig around the base of the grass (not too deep though) and spray there to allow it to penetrate the roots better.

As for keeping it away you might need a 'boundary line' around the arena, something like a small trench of pea gravel, but this doesn't always work. Don't forget to periodically spray the arena after you do get rid of the grass and weeds to keep it away.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Forget epsom salts. Use regular salt, dissolved in hot water and sprayed heavily. Then get some (generic) Preen pre-emergent granules and cover the area every 3 months or so. Spread them, wait for a rain, then drag the area.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You horse will wear down any grass or small weeds in an riding arena, so I wouldn't bother wasting my time doing it ahead of time. Just take care of the weeds.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Obviously that isn't working for him, or he wouldn't have a problem. Takes a lot of traffic to keep the grass out.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I just fought a battle with weeds and grass, what I found that worked for me was straight apple cider vinegar, regular salt, and dishsoap. I think the recipe I used was 1 gal of apple cider vinegar, 2 cups of salt, and few squirts of the soap. I applied that every day for 3 days, and then again a week later, and everything was basically dead.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Roundup farmers use and the Roundup available in hardware stores aren't the same. Non-farmers it seems are complete idiots and can't read the instructions so we get a very dilute version of the real stuff. I was able to get the real stuff that was carefully measured and diluted according to directions and it did a great job. Three days ago I dribbled some (hardware store version)on some broad-leafed weeds and the leaf hasn't begun to shrivel.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

That's why I don't shop for farm supplies at a hardware store. :smile:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help. The arena doesn't get that much use as we are only in there about 2 or three days a week at most. Even then it is only for an hour or so during my daughter's lesson or practice for her and exercise for the boys. 

The arena has a proper base and not just sand on top of the ground. I will get out there and keep after it til it's gone. Again, thanks for all the tips.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Look for a pre-emergent to use in addition to the round-up. And if you hate Monsanto's lack of ethics like I do, you can find any glyphosate product for cheaper than Round Up. I use Glyphostar, I think. It comes in a big jug and is concentrated so you can vary the strength depending on what weed you are battling.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Roadyy, I am laughing right now.....I work really hard to grow grass in my arena, and you are trying to kill it!!! 

Go to the biggest fertilizer place you can find (I would use Southern States, but you may not have those) and get them to recommend a chemical mix. You can get it in a nurse tank, hook it to your truck, and spray. That way you don't have to mess with mixing it.

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The weeds in my small garden are finally succumbing to the Roundup. I will often use a small paintbrush and wipe it on a leaf rather than spray. The Roman soldiers used salt to kill crops as an army marches on it's belly. It took a lot of salt to do the job. The salt/Epsom salt/vinegar recipes kill top growth but not the roots, so new shoots will come up.


----------

